# Germinating Satori



## jungle (Jun 18, 2009)

I read that this seed is not supose to be germinated in water nor wet paper towles...when I did a search on high times satori top 10..I read the info in one of those kind of articles. Is there anything to this statement...I supose if true one must germinate in soil...? Anyone have more info...


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 18, 2009)

I have recently germinated 10 satori seeds in soil all 10 popped, however i do not see why the paper towel method would not work.  I used to use the paper towel method in the past for all seeds.


----------



## jungle (Jun 18, 2009)

MJ child ...I'll probably do mine in soil when I get to them later on. Personaly So far I like to germinate in distilled water...I have done paper towels also...I had 23 seeds germinate with the water method...100% ...this grow i'm doing now. I was probly going to do the same thing with the satori...but now probly in soil...Are you going to keep us updated on your plants...?


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 19, 2009)

jungle.. I will be going to check on them, they are outdoors, I am looking to get a camera at the moment.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2009)

Mandala recommends planting directly into your medium rather than germing with a paper towel.  I have done it both ways and really never noticed much difference.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

All mine germinated just fine in a wet paper towel. Fast, too.


----------

